# Sigma Releases New Firmware For Improved Canon Compatibility With Several Art Series Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 13, 2018)

```
This firmware allows compatibility with Canon’s in-camera Lens Aberration Correction function to enable correction matching the optical characteristics of each lens. It also corrects the phenomenon that abnormal images appear or operation errors occur when the function is enabled. This firmware also corrects the phenomenon whereby the continuous shooting speed decreases in certain combinations with some cameras when used with the 14-24mm F2.8 DG HSM | Art for Canon, and the phenomenon whereby the AF speed occasionally becomes unstable when used with the 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary for Canon.</p>
<p>For customers who own the SIGMA USB DOCK and applicable products listed below, please update the firmware via SIGMA Optimization Pro. Before updating the firmware using the SIGMA USB DOCK, please ensure to update SIGMA Optimization Pro to Ver. 1.4.1 or later for Windows, and Ver. 1.4.0 or later for Macintosh.</p>
<p><strong>Applicable Products</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://www.adorama.com/sg1418eos.html?kbid=6493">SIGMA 14mm F1.8 DG HSM</a> | Art for CANON</li>
<li><a href="https://www.adorama.com/sg2014ca.html?kbid=64393">SIGMA 20mm F1.4 DG HSM</a> | Art for CANON</li>
<li><a href="https://www.adorama.com/sg2414ca.html?kbid=64393">SIGMA 24mm F1.4 DG HSM</a> | Art for CANON</li>
<li><a href="https://www.adorama.com/sg1224aeos.html?kbid=64393">SIGMA 12-24mm F4 DG HSM</a> | Art for CANON</li>
<li><a href="https://www.adorama.com/sg50100oeos.html?kbid=64393">SIGMA 50-100mm F1.8 DC HSM</a> | Art for CANON</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Benefits of the Update</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has ensured compatibility with Canon’s in-camera Lens Aberration Correction function, which enables correction matching the optical characteristics of the attached lens.*</li>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon that abnormal images appear or operation errors occur when Canon’s in-camera Lens Aberration Correction function is enabled.</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><em>* Compatible Canon camera models:EOS-1DX mark II, EOS 5Ds, EOS 5Ds R, EOS 5D mark IV, EOS 6D mark II, EOS 80D, EOS 8000D(EOS Rebel T6s, EOS 760D), EOS 9000D(EOS 77D) , EOS Kiss x8i(EOS Rebel T6i, EOS 750D), EOS Kiss x9i(EOS Rebel T7i, EOS 800D), EOS Kiss x9(EOS Rebel SL2, EOS 200D)</em></p>
<hr />
<p><strong>Applicable Product</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>SIGMA 14-24mm F2.8 DG HSM | Art for CANON</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Benefits of the Update</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon whereby the continuous shooting speed decreases in certain combinations with some cameras.</li>
</ul>
<hr />
<p><strong>Applicable Product</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://www.adorama.com/sg100400eos.html?kbid=64393">SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM</a> | Contemporary CANON</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Benefit of the Update</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon whereby the AF speed occasionally becomes unstable.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.sigma-global.com/jp/download/lenses/sigma-optimization-pro/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">Download SIGMA Optimization Pro to update lens firmware</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## applecider (Jul 13, 2018)

So is there any reasonable way to update without the dock? Like putting update on cd card or hooking lens up to a computer?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 13, 2018)

applecider said:


> So is there any reasonable way to update without the dock? Like putting update on cd card or hooking lens up to a computer?



I don't think there is....

Have you any close by friends with the dock, or could you talk your local camera store into updating it? It only takes a few seconds to run the update....


----------



## snappy604 (Jul 13, 2018)

most local shops will let you do it at their store if you bought there.

they're not expensive and you might find it dirt cheap on ebay


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 13, 2018)

applecider said:


> So is there any reasonable way to update without the dock? Like putting update on cd card or hooking lens up to a computer?



You just might be able to go into a local camera shop (if you have one relatively convenient to your location - hopefully) and have them hook your lens(es) up to a Sigma Dock and have them run the upgrade for you - it may run you a small fee for such a service. I have no idea really. But may be an option. Or mail to Sigma corp but I would rather spring for the $59USD for the Dock. Especially if I had more than one Sigma lens and/or considering getting any more Sigma lenses. 

Sigma and Tamron both were very, very smart to introduce devices to allow owner's to upgrade lenses to future proof them to a certain extent. Which would also help the resale value of the compatible lenses (for the same reason). Sorry, digressed here just a little.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 13, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > So is there any reasonable way to update without the dock? Like putting update on cd card or hooking lens up to a computer?
> ...



Sorry Don...I hadn't read your post before I responded. GREAT ADVICE by the way. On this note, does the OP'er have any local camera clubs where they could ask a member?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 14, 2018)

FramerMCB said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > applecider said:
> ...



The OP should tell us where they are.... surely there is a forum member out there who can be bribed with a coffe and doughnut


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 1, 2018)

I own 2 Sigma Art lenses and ALWAYS update them. That said, I've NEVER seem any change in performance. And a used dock is like $40 on ebay.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 1, 2018)

I have a dock, no lens, it went away last Monday. I kept it in the event I find a Sigma lens I want, but that seems unlikely.


----------

